# Bird flu this year?



## JillA (10 December 2017)

Assuming it is still endemic in Europe, and that migrating willdfowl still spread it, are we likely to have a lockdown again this year? Anyone know? I brought my two little hens into a stable out of the cold, will probably keep them there if we are likely to have the same as last year


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 December 2017)

There are still outbreaks in Europe and the Netherlands have introduced a shut down. I thought they would try and avoid it here this year until the Netherlands happened. DEFRA held a series of roadshows to inform people about biosecurity etc in the summer.
Plan for the worst and hope for the best-personally I got rid of everything bar three hens and my ducks this year just in case-it was a lot of work!


----------



## rara007 (10 December 2017)

I fear it&#8217;s inevitable


----------



## JillA (10 December 2017)

Wasn't it already in place this time last year?


----------



## spider (10 December 2017)

JillA said:



			Wasn't it already in place this time last year?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think the lockdown started in November last year.


----------



## Rowreach (10 December 2017)

Did you see that silly woman on Countryfile who said she didn't know about it last year?  Because apparently "not everyone watches tv in the evenings ..." :-/


----------

